# New (used) Hog Island SW16 Owner



## Greg Allison

New to the forum, but have lurked the Classifieds for a while. I recently bought a used Hog Island SW16 with a 30 jet. I am located in Columbia SC, and mainly fish in town for stripers, smallies and trout. Luckily I purchased the boat from an avid fly fisherman, so it is already set up well for the type of fishing I do.


----------



## yobata

welcome!


----------



## newenglandfly

how have you liked it so far?


----------



## Greg Allison

It is a great boat, I just wish it was set up a little better for accessories. It needs a few wiring channels in mold, and a way to cleanly set up some boat cleats. Those would be my very small complaints about it. But it floats super shallow, and is very, very stable, and very quite. Its primary use for me is fly fishing on rivers on the fall line. So rocks were the motivator in the purchase.


----------



## Hojodo

Where do you fish for trout near Columbia?


----------



## Greg Allison

In Columbia on the "Lower" Saluda river. Its tailwater coming from the Lake Murray dam and the state stocks about 30,000 trout in it a year. There is also some wild trout reproduction in the river now too. Most of the river never gets above 65 degrees. If you want some information on the river send me a pm. There is some decent wading access, and some surprisingly large fish in the river.


----------

